# 225 v V6 off the mark...



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Sitting at a set of lights on a dual carriage way late last nite, no other cars about and what pulls up next to me? A brand new V6 TT, had a feeling he was gonna go for it as i could hear the engine note pick up slightly just before the lights changed, Lights green not the best of pull aways, not that it mattered because the V6 just lunged forwards a good 1-2 car lengths in front  only got in front of him at about 55mph end of 2nd gear and gained just over a car length on him ;D  Â Whether he used L/C or not i don't know but i was very surprised at the take off of the V6. A standard 225 (IMO please don't flame me ) wouldn't be as quick of the mark as the V6. I'm personally not a big fan of DSG but it sure makes pulling away near on perfect.

Saul.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Quick beastie the DSG, even an idiot can make it go very quickly every time. If he had been using LC the car would have sounded much louder on the revs - it also takes a finite time to set up too, never mind the 0.5 sec pause it takes to fire.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Your Sig:


> TTR 225 03, 264BHP-334lb/ft Torque.


You must be a crap driver or were having a off day if you couldn't beat him with your power stats(especially with your huge torque)?! :-/


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for the crap driver compliment  if you read the post i said 'not the best of pull aways' which would explain  Didn't get the revs high enough bogged the car down a touch :-[

Saul.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Thanks for the crap driver compliment  if you read the post i said 'not the best of pull aways' which would explain
> 
> Saul.


It certainly doesn't explain the 2 cars length distance in front! :


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Saul,
I think you must have nodded off. Â 

I'd have expected a more assertive display from your cars 264BHP-334lb/ft Torque figures. It just goes to show how important getting off the line quickly is.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Totally agree Aidan, may as well been asleep [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] getting off the line perfectly is important


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

> Quick beastie the DSG, even an idiot can make it go very quickly every time. Â


So, that's me sorted then ;D


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

It sounds like he did use Lanch Control as the you heard the engine note rise before he set off


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

I've quite literally blown away every V6 I've come accross - the ones that wanted to play that is  They're no match for my AmD equiped 225. Mid range I totally blow (excuse the pun) V6's away  I guess a standard 225 is pretty even with a V6 :-/ albeit down to driver ability and of course the DSG helps those individuals incapable of launching a manual car off the line quickly


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

Saul you must need a little work on your standing starts mate, I've driven v6 with dsg and the launch control was so so poor, give the car a bit more stick next time 5000/5500 revs and side step off the clutch and bang your torque should near give you whiplash well i know mine does. Got a 0-60 of 5.51 with timing gear out of my near identical spec car, compare that to 6.7 or so with the v6 Â .


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

People on this forum with Standard V6s have got 0-60 times of either just under or over 6 seconds dead.

6.7...pah.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> ...compare that to 6.7 or so with the v6 Â .


.......blah, blah, blah :.......you've obviously not ridden in mine (or anybody elses 6) then : Get your facts straight modder!


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> .......blah, blah, blah :.......you've obviously not ridden in mine (or anybody elses 6) then : Â Get your facts straight modder!


What are the correct figures then? Audi say 6.7, evo mag say 6.4, and blah blah about what exactly? Merely stating my car and Saul's is a fair bit quicker off the mark than the v6 correct me if im wrong but is that not the case?


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> .......blah, blah, blah :.......you've obviously not ridden in mine (or anybody elses 6) then : Â Get your facts straight modder!


Did you paint those calipers yourself by the way?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Rob,

Need to practice the take offs, only thing is my clutch absolutely stinks when i do this, don't want to completely kill it. 

Saul.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

what you need is a twin wet clutch arrangement in oil bath.

Perfect starts everytime and no smell or burnout ;-)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Saul you must need a little work on your standing starts mate, I've driven v6 with dsg and the launch control was so so poor, give the car a bit more stick next time 5000/5500 revs and side step off the clutch and bang your torque should near give you whiplash well i know mine does. Got a 0-60 of 5.51 with timing gear out of my near identical spec car, compare that to 6.7 or so with the v6 Â .


last time I did this, I got a good time but had to get a new flywheel! :-/ ;D


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

;D
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

NOT BAD ROAD TEST FOR TT V6 ROADSTER
ANT
http://www.autobild.de/test/neuwagen/ar ... el_seite=6


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

A TT 3.2 in Sport mode, is more than a match for a 225, including the chipped ones.


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> A TT 3.2 in Sport mode, is more than a match for a 225, including the chipped ones.


What do you base this on? A v6 ttc has 167bhp per ton, a standard 225c has 164bhp per ton, and my modded ttc has 198bhp per ton. I'm no scientist but surely that means there is virtually nothing in it between the standard cars and chipped 225's have a decent size advantage over v6's.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

how do you know that :-/ we need to sort this at gti v6vs 225 ;D


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> how do you know that :-/ we need to sort this at gti v6vs 225 ;D


Know what?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

...and it would have to be the same driver over a timed run, for the sake of fairness. I'd do it, and I'd be trying really hard with the V6, honest. ( Heh Heh) ;D


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

> A TT 3.2 in Sport mode, is more than a match for a 225, including the chipped ones.


Your argument is goundless.... :-/


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

my car 0-60 in5.14 ;Dany challengers?come on v6 boys :-[


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

> my car 0-60 in5.14 ;Dany challengers?come on v6 boys :-[


Name the place matey....name the place  

Oh forgot...havn't got it yet, sorry :-X


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

The only reason a V6 DSG would be quicker is because any muppet can instantly floor the throttle without having to worry about clutch control.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

> Name the place matey....name the place
> 
> Oh forgot...havn't got it yet, sorry Â :-X


santa pod,gti wherever ;D oh and i've recently recorded 0-60 in 4.93 using my timing meter


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Which just proves what I've said about these meters! :



I think a V6 could really hassle a chipped TT on the twisties but I'm still convinced it trails on the straight drag.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

> Which just proves what I've said about these meters! Â :
> 
> 
> 
> I think a V6 could really hassle a chipped TT on the twisties but I'm still convinced it trails on the straight drag.


I had heard that the V6 was bogged down by the heavy engine and thus the handling wasnt as good?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

> Which just proves what I've said about these meters! Â :
> 
> 
> 
> I think a V6 could really hassle a chipped TT on the twisties but I'm still convinced it trails on the straight drag.


excuse me mate but my times were recorded using proffesional timing gear and my timing gear was accurate to their timing gear...HOW DARE YOU. do you not think a car with over 330bhp is capable of such times?why don't we go head to head then you will see what 0-60 in under 5 secs looks like.don't ever doubt my times.what did they say about the v6 on topgear and driven? handling was aweful!


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

[smiley=zzz.gif]that's what happened to me after driving a v6.what do you keep in your cup holders? horlicks ;D


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

I don't doubt your car is very quick and I wouldn't beat you to 60. Â

But hey maybe I don't need or want to! Â I'd use the ENZO for that! ;D

People who buy a V6 probably do so for a good reason and people who have tuned their cars previously may not want to any more..........Been there ....done that. : Â and maybe I'll do it again .

Enjoy your great car and us V6ers will no doubt enjoy theirs. Â

I adore the TT whether it's a 150 , 180, 225, tuned 225, Â V6 whatever! Â But I and many more do not think choosing a V6 is that bad an idea. Â You do obviously! :'(

ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

> [smiley=zzz.gif]that's what happened to me after driving a v6.what do you keep in your cup holders? horlicks ;D


Caney
I've only got one cup HOLDER ???

and what's this horlicks?
I Â prefer Stella Artois myself but not in the car, you understand! [smiley=cheers.gif] Â

I only drink the finest Pepsi Max there! 

ANT


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

I think caney protesteth to much me thinks.

Any whay I think all TT are cool especial the V6.

And who care what top gear thinks anyway.

Also I'd swop track handeling for real world grip anyday.

Everybody goes on about overstear and drifting, but even on a track its not the fastest way round overstear by difinition is when the car loses grip, so some of that energy and momentum is now not going in gtetting the car round the track as fast as possable, yes mayby or mayby not better than some understear best to have niether and in the real world road...welll

That my little rant over....back to normal person now.

Skooby


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Cheers Skooby!
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]
A V6 fan ....at last!

ANT


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

> only got in front of him at about 55mph end of 2nd gear and gained just over a car length on him ;D
> Saul.


I'm guessing that by the time you passed him, he had already stopped racing. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm guessing that I couldn't really care less! 

If I still wanted to play racer boy I'd dust the duke off. 8)

Or start taking all the seats / stereo / air con / carpets / fuel / spare wheel etc etc etc out of the car.

Or blow Â£1K on a maxed out Nova 

Yes - been there, done that  (with a 1340 mini, not a Nova )

And had big fun doing so.

And it's not to say that on occasion I don't let my inner child take over at the lights now 

But hey - we get enough grief from other marques with phrases like 'my Dad is bigger than yours'.....

If anyone is really interested in proving their's is the quickest TT off the blocks, please feel free to have a go at provinf it.
Infact - maybe someone ought to set something up in the TT Events section?
Just a thought 

As for me - I'm quite happy knowing that a TT (Any TT that is) is plenty quick enough thank you 

As long as it has the grunt to get me out of situations that I've stupidly got myself into in the first place - it'll do me 

Just my t'penuth


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> I'm guessing that I couldn't really care less!
> 
> If I still wanted to play racer boy I'd dust the duke off. 8)
> 
> ...


Excellent reply m8. Well said.

Graham


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

my dad is a really fat b'stard so I am sure he is bigger than yours


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

I've got just under 270bhp on my 225TTC and not one V6 who's tried it on with me has even got close. The power to weight ratio of my car compared to a V6 has something to do with it  I've pulled 60 in 5.7 secs , that was a timed run at North Weald in August last year - air temp was 28 degrees - so on a cooler day I'm sure it would have been even quicker. I've driven the V6 DSG and it's very nice and plenty quick enough - plus it's nice and smooth, as opposed to the turbo thud in the back that I get from my car - but that in itself is quite entertaining. It seems a little sad to me that some people won't face facts and accept that a modded 225 will be quicker than a standard V6. I'll probably order a manual V6 soon and it bothers me not one jot that it will be slower than my current car - personally I want the smoothness and flexibility of the 3.2V6. Just my two penny worth


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A complete lack of mechanical sympathy or Big Balls Commitment are worth 75+hp or best part of a second to sixty in any car.

But why bother? Only one of the TTs in question would have been producing a sound that was in any way mellifluous...


----------



## sttu80 (Jan 28, 2004)

Ahhhhhh Mellifluous -Sweet-sounding, or perhaps, Melodious - Producing melody/sweet sounding, had to get the dictionary out for that one :


----------



## sttu80 (Jan 28, 2004)

Lets all try not to be polemic


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

What is going to happen when an all new TT appears? I think we'll have to have another forum...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> What is going to happen when an all new TT appears? I think we'll have to have another forum...


how about this one?


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Happy to just cruise [smiley=sunny.gif]

well :-/

most of the time, anyway!!!!! [smiley=kid.gif]

ANT


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

> how about this one?


Is that just for 1.8's? Can the V6 boys stay here?   ;D ;D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......this forum is dying a slow death! : : :    ;D ;D ;D


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

> my dad is a really fat b'stard so I am sure he is bigger than yours


My dog will kick you dads ass if he comes round.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> .......this forum is dying a slow death! : : :    ;D ;D ;D


long live the new forum!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> .......this forum is dying a slow death! : : :    ;D ;D ;D


Ultimately, aren't we all?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

yes - but some of us are getting there more quickly!


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

> I'm guessing that I couldn't really care less!












Watch it! We've got cruise missiles and our sensors have detected possible weapons of mass distraction in the S. Wales area!










Oops! Wait a minute! You've got them too! Damn!

Nevermind!


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

SICO wrote:


> My dog will kick you dads ass if he comes round.


Is that kick or lick??


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

what is the big problem here anyway?? we all know that the TT is not an out and out sports car but more of a grand tourer, so why get all worried about a couple of 10ths of a second??

Grabs coat and runs for cover!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Why bother with just S Wales do the whole of Wales please


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Wish i'd never started this now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> I'm guessing that by the time you passed him, he had already stopped racing. Â [smiley=devil.gif]


Definately not he followed me a fair way 
Followed being the right word


----------



## rickyh (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm looking forward to the first 'modded 3.2 v std 225' contest.

How many cries of 'not fair' then, me wonders?

R


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

> 'modded 3.2 v std 225' contest.


Well, that doesn't seem fair...


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Why bother with just S Wales do the whole of Wales please


Actually I believe they should _start_ in North Wales, ground zero for missile 1 should be the abode of a certain traffic officer who can't control his kids behaviour on our public highways ;D.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

> SICO wrote:
> Is that kick or lick??


Actaully it should have been sniff your ....

Man I hate going round someones house and sitting on the sofa and seeing a dog come though the door.

You just know whats going to happen niext!


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Don't care what anybody says, but if you want real, real gut wrenching performance, then buy a sportsbike.... ;D

Sub 3 secs. 0-60, sub 7 secs 0-100, in excess of 170 at 1/4 of the price of what I am now paying for my v6.

Great fun (in the right conditions), licence and limb loser (if you are lucky)...but what great times!!!!!!

I desperately want another this spring :-/


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

I can't understand how everyone seems to come up against so many V6s that want to race. I've still never seen one on the road yet! Mind you I dont do that many miles I suppose.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

> I've still never seen one on the road yet! Mind you I dont do that many miles I suppose.


Seen a couple on the right side of the Tyne nobody racing though ,kept up with them easily in my Golf 18t


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

It's cus most of us are still waiting for the buggers Harco  ;D


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

Is the right side the left side if your're going East?


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

Bajers - I know. And the closer it gets to delivery time the longer the wait seems to get. Bloody quantum physics!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

> Is the right side the left side if your're going East?


Its always the right side ;D Well at least since I left Washington


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> Don't care what anybody says, but if you want real, real gut wrenching performance, then buy a sportsbike.... ;D
> 
> Sub 3 secs. 0-60, sub 7 secs 0-100, in excess of 170 at 1/4 of the price of what I am now paying for my v6.
> 
> ...


If you want gut wrenching performance but not pretty much certain death, then get one of these, I did.

Dialynx SWB UR quattro

550bhp
960kgs (not 1200 as quoted previously)
572bhp per ton

0-60 3.76sec
0-100 7.57
1-120 10.70

Download this if you want to see it in action

www.thesplendid.co.uk/rob/ur550videos.zip

;D


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

> If you want gut wrenching performance but not pretty much certain death, then get one of these, I did.
> 
> Dialynx SWB UR quattro
> 
> ...


thought it was your dad's car


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> excuse me mate but my times were recorded using proffesional timing gear and my timing gear was accurate to their timing gear...HOW DARE YOU. do you not think a car with over 330bhp is capable of such times?why don't we go head to head then you will see what 0-60 in under 5 secs looks like.don't ever doubt my times.what did they say about the v6 on topgear and driven? handling was aweful!


Sheesh someones a bit tetchy today. :-/
A couple of points :
[1]


> excuse me mate but my times were recorded using proffesional timing gear and my timing gear was accurate to their timing gear...


You said your "timing meter". I apologise for not realising you had a laser timing beam etc, etc . I assumed you had one of these meters that is based on being installed totally flat and needs the weight entered etc to work.
[2] You missed the smiley
[3] Why does you sig say 0-60 in 5.1 if you've done it in 4.93? You also posted you had done it in 5.14 during this thread. Which is it?
[4] What timeing kit do you have? Could it be used by everyone at a get together for 0-60 tests and 1/4 mile runs as this would save a lot of cost for a similar event?
[5] Did I mention you missed the smiley?
[6]


> HOW DARE YOU.


Why shout? I'm not deaf.
[7]


> do you not think a car with over 330bhp is capable of such times?why don't we go head to head then you will see what 0-60 in under 5 secs looks like.don't ever doubt my times.


I'll admit I'm a little dubious. I'd expect more that 330 was needed but I'm more than willing to be proved wrong. Did you do this in 2nd gear?
What with the big agressive challenge? You have 330+ and I have 260ish. What's that gonna prove?
[8] You did see that smiley didn't you?
[9]


> what did they say about the v6 on topgear and driven? handling was aweful!


Did you see the way is was totally over driven on TG? It certainly looked bad as was discussed on the forum many times over there were many questions about both reviews. 
[10] Do you normally react like this when someone questions one of your posts or did you have a bad day? :-/


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......caney also forgot to mention that he has removed the passenger seats, spare wheel and anything else that will make his 0-60 slower, so highly practical as well then :   ;D Â ScoTTy, just take him on a 5 mile run and after the first quarter mile his NOS will be spent and he's back in your sights : Â Very embarrissing thread :-[ :-/

FWIW and IMHO, if I had all that money to throw mods at a TT, I would have saved it all and bought something else which was off the shelf a more capable starting point for power and handling especially if drag racing straight run 0-60's were I after!

Good luck modders, I'll be smelling your clutches from the sidelines with interest  ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

The thing with cars and bikes, is that there is no nirvana, if you have the fastest in a straight line, someone else will be better through corners, if you are great through certain bends, somesone else will be better through other ones. Another car will be better looking, another have a better interior, and another yet again will do it all 4 up with bikes on the roof!! Some are great for long cross country hauls and others for gravel rally stages.

So the reality of the situation, which makes such arguments a bit stupid is, not even those with an Enzo or a Zonda have such a perfect car that it is their only car.

And we ALL drive a car that is probably not top of our 'all time most desirable cars' list, but it is bloody good looking, goes and handles pretty well, has a fantastic interior and most importantly of all, we can afford!

What more do you want this side of a lottery win or a BIG promotion?? ;D


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Posted by: V6 TT Posted on: Today at 1:35am 


> Good luck modders, I'll be smelling your clutches from the sidelines with interest


Easy to say V6TT ,when your modding options are very limited.  ;D Oh yes, and we can always mod the clutch!  ;D ;D

I don't want any other car (barring, as AntwerpMan said, a lottery win) , but more power is always nice, as long as it's reliable.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Bajers - I know. And the closer it gets to delivery time the longer the wait seems to get. Bloody quantum physics!


Only 48 hours. 47 hours 50 minutes. 47 hours 40 minutes. Another coffee. Read the brochures (again). More coffee. Kick the cat. It's still not Monday morning..........


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Guys,

Anyone taking delivery of their new TT on March 1st, please beware.

The forecast is really, really appalling with gale force winds, thunder, bellowing, trees uprooted and flying around all over the place and general mayhem.

Must admit, this is only within the immediate vicinity of my house cus I havn't got a March 1st delivery date on mine.

Conditions around the rest of the country are going to be great ;D

Enjoy :'( :'(



> The thing with cars and bikes, is that there is no nirvana, if you have the fastest in a straight line, someone else will be better through corners, if you are great through certain bends, somesone else will be better through other ones. Another car will be better looking, another have a better interior, and another yet again will do it all 4 up with bikes on the roof!! Some are great for long cross country hauls and others for gravel rally stages.
> 
> So the reality of the situation, which makes such arguments a bit stupid is, not even those with an Enzo or a Zonda have such a perfect car that it is their only car.
> 
> ...


Spot on comment 'A'. Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]...and caney seems to be a bit of an a**e :...we are all here only for a bit of fun.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Easy to say V6TT


.......yes, yes it was ;D

NA will always be my preffered choice of power delivery, especially when it comes from a V6 unit as sweet as this. 

Just because you can go quicker, it doesn't mean the driving experiance get's any better. Keep flogging the 4 pot guys, I'm impressed....... 

Cheers


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Both cars have pros and cons, can't you leave it at that?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Both cars have pros and cons, can't you leave it at that?
> 
> Before those with V6's get too smug, don't forget that your car was never designed to accept a 6 pot NA engine. Ask yourselves why Audi waited until near the end of the TT model lifecycle before releasing a V6...


Agree with your first comment... then you go and re-ignite the debate ??? :-/

BTW, the answer to your question about why the 3.2 now?... it may just be as simple as further research and development of a model.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Agree with your first comment... then you go and re-ignite the debate Â ??? :-/


There, defused ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> There, defused Â ;D


  ;D


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

If only I could have kept my 275 bhp Oettinger S line coupe and didn't have to sell it to get my V6 Roadster! Â :'(

The Turbo charged S line was very cool Â ;D ........it was a very quick beast and my standard 225 before that was great too. Â But now I adore my V6 [smiley=crowngrin.gif] but certainly not Smug yet!. :-/ Â

I don't think the V6 is any better it's just different. Â I like the few cosmetic tweaks especially the new front including the false ??? air vents in the side. Â I like the DSG and I love the sound!!!!!!  Â

Oh I wish I could win the Lotto [smiley=idea2.gif]...............If only money was no object! :-/ Â I'd have kept the two.

ANT
[smiley=argue.gif] It is a TT after all!!!!!


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

> Spot on comment 'A'. ...and caney seems to be a bit of an a**e ...we are all here only for a bit of fun.


It is fun seeing how easily some get wound up over who prefers what :-/

V6TT ,I chopped in a V6 Cougar (not fastest but was very refined compared to a inline four not unlike the V6 TT) for the TT ,V6's are as smooth as an eel and adds to the conception that TT's are sports tourers, and IMO thats the main difference ,if i did a lot of milage i'd deffo go for the V6 ,but for tearing around in, the 225, especially chipped, is huge fun. ;D


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

scotty, i don't know whether you are aware or not but it it is possible to do different 0-60 times ;D i have racetechnology timing gear which i checked against gps timing gear so i know it to be accurate.oh and ant 99% of the time my car has a spacesaver in it and the rest of the seats.it's only when i do sprints that i take the seats out.also nos will run for 10 mins using a 5ilb bottle(25-30 1/4 mile runs).also ant why do you think scotty would beat me over a 5 mile run? anyway i'm finished with this now you'll be pleased to know ;D p.s thanks for the comment about being a bit of an arse :-*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm still tryin to work out why you've gone off on one? ???



> scotty, i don't know whether you are aware or not but it it is possible to do different 0-60 times ;D


Oh really :
Why does your sig not have your best time? <puzzled>



> i have racetechnology timing gear which i checked against gps timing gear so i know it to be accurate.


I assummed you had the racetechnology gear. Is it the GPS one?
For discussion purposes I'll assume not. This being the case, if it's so accurate why have they got the GPS1 and GPS3 versions. Even their most accurate one they say "In common with all GPS receivers, these accuracies cannot be guaranteed under all conditions" :-/



> anyway i'm finished with this now you'll be pleased to know ;D


That's genuinely a shame as I've asked many genuine questions and expressed an interest but you don't feel you wish to contribute. I'm still particularly interested to see if you did this in 2nd or 3rd gear. My thoughts are:
[1] If you did it in 2nd, what is your limiter now set to?
[2] If you did it in 3rd, then I'm even more impressed as to squeeze two gear changes in and still achieve that time actually hints at a faster car than the 0-60 does it credit for.



> p.s thanks for the comment about being a bit of an arse :-*


Your post read like I had said this so I'd just like to indicate that it wasn't me.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

> .......caney also forgot to mention that he has removed the passenger seats, spare wheel and anything else that will make his 0-60 slower, so highly practical as well then :   ;D Â ScoTTy, just take him on a 5 mile run and after the first quarter mile his NOS will be spent and he's back in your sights ::-[ :-/





> .also ant why do you think scotty would beat me over a 5 mile run? Â


CANEY :-/

THINK YOU'LL FIND I DIDN'T SAY THAT BUD! [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]
ANT

p.s. apology accepted!!! :-* Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â this time ! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

scotty.i have not changed my sig as it was not an official time i.e not with mag,maybe if i can do better at gti then i will change it ;D revo increased my rev limiter but i'm not convinced it works so i think i did it in 3rd.


----------

